# No Sound Except Skype!



## Benji Ho

I have no clue what's going on with my computer, I have scanned my computer and still scanning for more with programs found on the forums incase it's some virus.

But the problem is that I don't get any sound at all, from MSN, youtube, Ventrillo etc etc BUT Skype works, not only the sounds but the voice chat as well. The only other program which works is Guitar Pro.

My Realtek HD Audio Manager sounds works as well. My computer also says there aren't any audio devices either. I've tried plugging in my headset, my speakers and also my set of headphones and it doesn't seem to change.

Any idea on how to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Look in device manager under sound, video and game controllers and post back with a list of what's there. Are there any devices with a question mark next to it?


----------



## Benji Ho

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Video Codecs

Although I have a section that says "Other Devices > Audio Device on high Definition Audio Bus" both with question marks.

The list I provided don't have question marks.


----------



## johnb35

According to the list you have realtek audio which is already installed and it looks like you may have hdmi output on your video cards so you would need drivers for those.  You should have sound, but I imagine its because you have the wrong audio output selected.

Go into control panel and click on sounds and audio devices, click on the audio tab and make sure that it says realtek in the playback and recording boxes.  Do you have your speakers plugged into the green jack on the back of the computer?


----------



## Benji Ho

That worked thanks! But sometime during the time my computer was on the option for Realtek wasn't there. I'm gonna suspect it's going to to be something about my Generic Win32 (or something like that) stopped working =/. Skype is still working though haha.


----------

